
Nextcloud Introducing Native Integrated End-To-end Encryption - rvern
https://nextcloud.com/blog/nextcloud-introducing-native-integrated-end-to-end-encryption/
======
rvern
Specification:
[https://github.com/nextcloud/end_to_end_encryption_rfc/blob/...](https://github.com/nextcloud/end_to_end_encryption_rfc/blob/master/RFC.md).

Whitepaper: [https://nextcloud.com/wp-
content/themes/next/assets/files/Db...](https://nextcloud.com/wp-
content/themes/next/assets/files/Db2s23nL/endtoend-whitepaper.pdf).

Client-side pull request:
[https://github.com/nextcloud/client/pull/1](https://github.com/nextcloud/client/pull/1).

End-to-end encryption page:
[https://nextcloud.com/endtoend/](https://nextcloud.com/endtoend/).

Press release:
[https://nextcloud.com/pr20170927/](https://nextcloud.com/pr20170927/).

